# Commercial Cookery in Brisbane



## Adamus93 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello everyone . I am looking for good school in Brisbane for international commercial cookery. I wanted to go to the TAFE but cert. IV is 25,500$ so I'm looking for something a bit cheaper. I started my research on google, but as it turns out there are like 100 of colleges/universities etc. I just donno wich one are good. I tried to look for something like ranking but couldnt find. Please I need your advise. Is the Tafe really the best? Or are there in Brisbane simillar schools for a bit less of money? Also do you guys know if it's worth doing cert IV or III is enought? Thank you very much, Adam.


----------



## christrang2001 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi, 
I hope that you can find yourself an international commercial cookery. However, if you can not, you can go to Sirus education consultation, they will help you to apply for cheaper course. There are certainly many cheaper colleges with good quality offering cookery course. It is better to do cert III and IV.


----------

